# NeeNeed Copy of an article from Shop Notes Magazine



## Mordi (Sep 10, 2013)

Issue 109 (Jan 2010) of Shop Notes Magazine has an article on how to "Supercharge a Shop Vacuum". 

Is there someone out there that would be kind enough to make a copy of the article (.PDF file would be great) and send it to me?  I want to build a mobile cart for my shop vac and dust deputy and it is my understanding this article explains just how to do that.

Thank You Kindly,
Mordi


----------



## BayouPenturner (Sep 10, 2013)

try shopsmith.com research the articles.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Sep 10, 2013)

sorry I meant wordsmith.com.  if you don't get send me a PM and I can look it up when I return home next week.


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 10, 2013)

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/609/shop-vacuum.pdf


----------



## Mordi (Sep 10, 2013)

Derek,

Thanks so much - I really appreciate the link!

Mordi


----------



## Rink (Sep 10, 2013)

BTW...Fine Woodworking also had a similar article.  Page 62 of the annual Tools & Shops issue (Winter 2011/12 No. 223) titled "The Wired Workbench".  Much more elaborate than the Woodsmith one (but much more cost, for sure).  It includes on-board dust collection with an Oneida Dust Deputy.  It could be easily modified to be a mobile mini-lathe station with power and dust collection.  I know you didn't ask about a workbench, but just thought I'd toss it out there since it had the built-in dust collection.  I could probably scan the article for you if you want it, just let me know.  I think there are two other articles in that issue on dust collection.


----------

